# Levitación magnética controlada por luz.



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2013)

*Imanes levitantes controlados por luz *Fecha de publicación: 3 enero 2013​

El diamagnetismo es una propiedad que consiste en generar un campo magnético repelente, al ser expuesto un material a otro campo externo. Casi todos los materiales gozan de dicha propiedad, pero es generalmente despreciable, salvo en ciertos casos como el grafito.


​

Dos científicos de la Universidad Aoyama Gakuin de Kanagawa han descubierto que haciendo levitar un disco de grafito sobre imanes de neodimio es posible desplazarlo espacialmente mediante el uso de un láser. Esta es la primera vez que se modifica la posición de un objeto levitante magnético sin modificar el propio campo, o tocarlo físicamente.








Estamos seguros de que estos impresionantes resultados ya han disparado la imaginación de muchos... ¿sería ésta la posible fuente de energía (casi) inagotable que tanto hemos estado buscando? Aún no lo sabemos, pero parece lícito pensar que puede diseñarse un tren magnético operado únicamente por luz...

*Autor*: Redacción Elektor

​


----------

